# Seachem stuff



## sithspawn (May 28, 2006)

Hi guys, I'm back after 2 months of computer problems....had to wait for my motherboard RMA. Anyways I was wondering if anyone knows how much the following Seachem products cost on average. I live in Singapore and nobody seems to have these particular products even though they have everything else by Seachem. If anyone from Singapore or preferably Asia can tell me where to get the following I'll try and get it shipped to Singapore:

Seachem:
The Bag
PH Alert 'live' PH monitor
The 2 plant packs; Fundamentals and NPK

My only other choice is to order from the States. On average the price for the bag is US$6.95 but this site is selling at US$4.99 (up from their offer of US$3.99). Any comments on this site? They seem to accept only Paypal......

http://www.jcaquatics.com/page2.html

Thanks.


----------



## ens124 (May 26, 2005)

*Seachem Products in Singapore*

Hi sithspawn,

You can obtain seachem products in Singapore from Petmart. Their address is Blk 151 #01-79 Serrangoon North Ave 2 Tel:62896471. They are open daily 9am to 9pm except Wednesday (closed). Their website is www.petmart.com.sg.

They do not carry "The Bag" but I have found that the filter bag produced by Dupla works perfectly fine.

Peter


----------



## sithspawn (May 28, 2006)

Thanks, Will check it out


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

ens124 said:


> ...
> They do not carry "The Bag" but I have found that the filter bag produced by Dupla works perfectly fine.
> 
> Peter


Or stockings!


----------

